# Bundesliga Odds and Predictions



## Foxtrot (Oct 2, 2014)

Check out newest FREE *Bundesliga Tips and Predictions* - All in this Thread! 

*Keep Scrolling and Exploring the Thread! *​


----------



## Foxtrot (Oct 2, 2014)

*Hertha Berlin v Stuttgart – Bundesliga Betting Odds
*
Match Date: 04 October 2014 
Venue: Olympiastadion
----​*
Hertha BSC* have never been able to go back to the top half of the league rankings since their season debut, made very difficult by their fruitless outings in three matches.

*Stuttgart*, meanwhile, have finally picked up all the three from their latest tourney following weeks of very poor showings.

**Bundesliga Match Odds*

Hertha Berlin - 2.33
VFB Stuttgart - 3.00
Draw - 3.25​_*Betting Tip*: Hertha Berlin have a better shot than Stuttgart at winning this _battle.
.
.
.
.​


----------



## Foxtrot (Oct 2, 2014)

*Bayern Munich v Hannover 96– Bundesliga Betting Odds*
Match Date: 04 October 2014
Venue: Allianz-Arena
----​
*Bayern München*, The defending champions are still leading most statistical measures and are very likely to spend another season atop the final league rankings.

*Hannover 96*, meanwhile, have shown dramatic improvements since the last season. In fact, they have never been out of the top six since the tournament kicked off a few weeks ago.

**Bundesliga Match Odds*

Bayern Munich - 1.14
Hannover 96 - 20.02
Draw - 7.00​_*Betting Tip*: Hertha Berlin have a better shot than Stuttgart at winning this _battle.
.
.


----------

